# A wonderful woman needed to be our egg donor please?



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is there any amazing woman out there that could be our egg donor to help our dream come true?




Well about me/us I am 44 and was trying to conceive for five years before having a 9cm ovarian cyst rupture and cause both my tubes to block :-(
Years more passed with dieting for treatment etc! I then had my amazing son through IVF and decided that we were so lucky to have him we should be happy with that.




I was 39 when I had him and last year I suddenly lost my dad and two months later my uncle who were both to young :-( I would not of got through last year without my sister we both have helped my mum so much and gave each other strength to carry on through the really tough times. This made me realise my son would not have this as he is an only child. 




Me and husband talked and decided to do IVF again and went for all the tests and were told that my amh levels were so very low and that my chances would be under 5% with OE. :-( we were shocked but on reflection were pulling the wool over our eyes as I am 44!




We brushed ourselves down and decided donor eggs are the way forward and that is that really to have a sibling for my son I need help from a lovely lady.




I am white British 5'3 BMI 30 blonde/light brown hair, blue eyes, have been catering manager, childminder, nanny, foster carer and now I teach baby massage to mums with new babies. 




Anyone wanting to ask more questions please ask away




Thanks so much for taking time to read this.




Take care 
Sue, Sandy and Alex




I got permission from the lovely lady Mel to write this message


----------



## Oli03 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dear Sue
I did not want to read and run, I am not a donor – I was in your situation not that long ago.

I really hope you already had some replies to your post and you have found your donor. There are many lovely selfless ladies who are willing to help.
Another option would be asking in the egg-share section - some ladies want to egg share and are waiting for a match.
If everything fails you could use an egg donation agency – I know of two – one is Altrui, which has been established for some time and another one is a relatively new agency – established for around one year, based in London called New Life.
We contacted both and decided to go with New Life; last year we got a lovely donor from them. Anyway, long story, I had to postpone my treatment for personal reasons. Anna who runs the agency was very understanding – she offered another donor – but I had to let go this donor too – more delays on my side. When I was finally ready for my treatment we got our 3rd donor and we are very, very lucky – I am pregnant and last Monday we have seen a little heartbeat.
I am also in touch with another lady on FF, who is currently pregnant and got a donor from New Life too.
I hope you will also find your donor very soon.

Oli xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Oli


Wow it is so exciting seeing that scan with the heartbeat isn't it! So happy your dream is coming true it is truly an amazing journey.


I have wrote to you on the other thread about New life agency.


Sue xx


----------



## laurajane1192 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking into to donating my eggs at the moment and would be happy to have a chat if you want to message me 

Best wishes
Laura


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura


Thankyou very much for your message will PM you. Xxx


----------



## Fairydust85 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,im also willing to donate eggs x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Fairydust


Thankyou you much for your offer but thanks to New life donor agency we are now successfully matched and everything is going ahead and I have my first injection tomorrow. And my donor had a scan today and a few blood tests so hopefully all be go soon.


Thanks so much you are a wonderful lady 


Sue xxx


----------

